# Where can I get bubble wrap from??



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Feel like im in need of a 'staples' or 'the range' type store here, I've looked in a few places (carrefour, lulu, spinneys) but I can't find bubblewrap - anyone know where to get it?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ace have huge rolls of it, you can buy it by the metre.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Pink Fairie said:


> Feel like im in need of a 'staples' or 'the range' type store here, I've looked in a few places (carrefour, lulu, spinneys) but I can't find bubblewrap - anyone know where to get it?


i've seen bubblewrap in geant too, but mr. rossi is right. better try ace.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Ace have huge rolls of it, you can buy it by the metre.


Oooooo! Hadn't thought of ace! Thanks a million


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

how much you need we have a bit at work looking for a good home?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Engineer said:


> how much you need we have a bit at work looking for a good home?


I just need enough to pack my breakables, crockery, vases, pictures, kids......  dont need rafts af the stuff, couple of meters would be more than enough! Where is work?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This was a year back, but I did buy rolls of bubble wrap from Carrefour MOE. Maybe they have stopped stocking them


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

From under my desk!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Engineer said:


> From under my desk!


Ha ha ha! I will pm you


----------

